
Defeating the Crypto World's Favorite “Trustless” Random Number Generator - bryanjos
https://revelry.co/critical-randao-vulnerability/
======
CharlesColeman
Oh how I hate the use of "crypto" to mean "cryptocurrency." In this case, it's
made the title ambiguous since random number generators are a legit field of
cryptographic research. The only thing that would save the reader is that
legit cryptographers are probably not going to "hype" a random number
generator.

